
The Year to Bribe Your Way In - robg
http://www.thedailybeast.com/blogs-and-stories/2009-02-27/the-year-to-bribe-your-way-in/full/
======
indiejade
It's really unfortunate that higher education has come to this. It used to be
that Universities were the way to pull up people with buoyant aspirations, to
lessen the gap between the "haves" and the "have nots"; now the cost of higher
education is increasingly weighty relative to the benefits of having a degree.

~~~
nazgulnarsil
I disagree, if the school has to babysit a few brats in order to fund a new
lab or to let low income merit students in for free then it is a net benefit
to society.

~~~
indiejade
Growing up in and with wealth is almost a prerequisite for "brattiness" these
days. People from poorer families can't afford to be bratty. Besides, poor
folks are usually much more grateful and gracious than their silver-spoon
counterparts.

------
time_management
This is not news. It has been this way for over a decade.

